

Ask HN: Looking for a a Japanese speaking/writing person in the HN community? - andrewstuart

Looking for a little community help&#x2F;advice.<p>Our new product has been very well received by the Japanese even though we made no effort to connect to them.<p>I&#x27;d like to connect with some of these Japanese people but despite sending some emails we seem to have a failure to connect.<p>Anyone in the HN community who knows Japanese who might be able to help us do some initial communication with our Japanese community?<p>thanks
======
triton3156
I'm Japanese living in Tokyo with a strong interest in collaboration with
start-ups in the States. Feel free to contact me. yoi.goto@gmail.com

I will visit to SF Bay Area in the mid September so I can also arrange a
meeting with you as well.

------
davyjones
Feel free to email me (in profile).

------
soc
feel free to shoot me a message.

~~~
gus_massa
(The email field in the profile is "secret", for example it's used to get a
new password. To share your email with the other users you must copy it in the
about field of the profile.)

